# The Amazing Expanding Wife - by EpsilonCool (~BBW, ~~WG, Pregnancy)



## EpsilonCool (Mar 9, 2006)

_~BBW, ~~WG, Pregnancy_ - A thin woman expands with the help of pregnancy.

*The Amazing Expanding Wife
by EpsilonCool​*
They say that sex sells and that fashion models are supposed to be sexy. I ask you what is sexy about a woman who is so thin that at best she is androgenous and at worse, looks like a child!

I grew up in a rural area so the general concensus was that a woman was supposed to be robust enough to fetch the cows in for milking, shift a bale of hay or be physically capable of walking across a few ploughed fields. Such women tend not to have a twig-like physique.

When I met my wife she was a generous 160 pounds. At 5ft 6 she wasn't fat but had enough to be interesting and was a fine thing to have in bed on a cold night. Most people gain weight after marriage and she was no exception, so by the time she announced that she was pregnant with our first child she was probably nearer to 180 pounds. Not to put too fine a point on it, pretty damn interesting and truly glorious for those winter nights!

Weight gain over a typical pregancy is apparently between 24 to 40 pounds and typically much of it is in the last 3 months. Nothing much happens for the first 6 months. Of course living with someone on a day to day basis you don't tend to notice any change. It tends to be a simple event that suddenly brings it home to you that something has changed. With me it was at 8 months when I caught a glimpse of our reflection in a shop window and saw my wife's magnificent curved form. I was quite taken aback by how attractive I found her new found curves as I had never considered myself a fan of the larger female form.

If a woman is going to lose weight after pregnancy it will probably be as a result of breast feeding however my wife found that
a) She was ravenously hungry while breast feeding 
b) She had a craving for glucose tablets.
The net affect was that she found herself nearly as heavy as she had been when she was pregnant.

Now some women go completely off sex when they are pregnant and unfortunately I had married one so by the time my first born was 3 months old I was more than a little pent up. Frankly if Mike Tyson had got in the way I would have flattened him, or more likely, died in the attempt. Unfortunately such impatience was rewarded by a 2nd pregnancy.

Now those who have experienced this will tell you that the 2nd pregnancy differs from the first in many respects.
a) In the first pregnancy a woman may worry about her increasing girth and take steps to limit it. In the second pregancy the "oh sod it" attitude prevails.
b) In the 2nd pregancy it is as if a womans body says "Oh I'm supposed to be big and round" and it is much quicker to assume the pregnant shape.
c) The weight gain is more generous.

So the good lady wife started her 2nd pregancy slightly more that 200 pounds in weight and expanded deliciously. She expanded to fill and elasticated skirt so her huge belly resembled a giant free-range egg in an elasticated egg cup and then filled out some more so that, round and firm though it was, the waist ban gave a slightly squeezed look to her bulk.
After the pregnancy she faced the same problem as last time. Big appetite and sugar cravings so by the time our 2nd child was weaned she was nudging 240 pounds.

She stayed more or less at this weight for 3 more years until we moved to the city and she got a job at a telephone call centre working the night shift.

As I have said, when you live with someone you don't really notice the changes in your partner until something draws your attention to it. "I am getting rather large" she sighed as she stood by the bedroom window. I looked across and yes, she was decidedly wider than she had been before. "I know what's done it" she said. "I've got a healthy country appetite but I'm working at a desk job and when I finish my shift the only food to eat is junk food from the local take-aways.

She checked herself up and down and then asked "Do you think my breasts are bigger"?

Well I tell you, if ever a phrase was calculated to get a mans attention and simultaneously lower his IQ by 20 points that would be the one to do it. I have to say that when a mans wife hits 265 there is no need for those ridiculous lies that more than a handful is a waste. Her once proud C cups were now a full and glorious DD and a generous DD at that.

One month later she dropped the bomb shell that our third child was on the way.

Now most weight gain is supposed to be in the last 3 months but this time the combination of a sedentary life style, a healthy apetite, unlimited junk food and being ravenous from being pregnant saw her expand at an alarming rate.

As she worked nights she would sleep late at the weekend and leave me to look after the kids on Saturday morning. I was cooking a proper Saturday meal when she came down stairs and started to eat her breakfast. "Be careful" I warned, "you won't have room for lunch; it will be ready in an hour"! Boy was I ever wrong! She polished off the largest portion of any of us, helped herself to seconds and then went for a desert! When she went to get up from the table she stood up and her bum was wedged between the arms of the dining room chair.

That night we went out for a barn dance, although it has to be said she didn't do much dancing. When it came to the evening meal she polished off 3 helpings plus a generous wedge of apple pie, cream and ice-cream. On Sunday, I had to go out and when I got back the kids exclaimed "you should have seen Mummy in MacDonalds. She had two burgers and 3 milk shakes"!

Now although the pregnant form is a beautiful thing and a large wife is a joy I remonstrated with her because that sort of consumption was not good for her or for the baby.

However a ravenous pregnant lady is not to be denied and her girth increased rapidly. She had a theory that if you expand out the front it will be a boy, but if you expand out the side and back it will be a girl. All I can say to that is she was expanding every which way so no bets were taken as to the gender!

She got so big that her boss started making comments about maternity leave. She was a bit put out by that and reminded him that she was only 5 months gone.

10 years on I was thinking that perhaps she didn't get as big as I remembered but after clearing out my desk at home I found some pictures in the bottom draw. Sure enough there was a picture of a hugely pregnant lady playing in the garden with the kids in the summer sun. Huge though she was our third was not born until November!

At 6 months I couldn't get my arms around her (and I'm 6ft 4) and the doctor called her in for a 2nd scan to check to see if it was twins (it wasn't). At 7 months she was so big that her belly soared out to her knees when she sat down. Shortly after she took maternity leave and didn't get much bigger as she no longer had access to junk food.

Towards the end if she wanted a kiss she had to bend over to do it because her belly just got in the way. I don't know what her eventual weight was because British scales max out at 300 pounds but I would guess at around 320.

She decided that she didn't want the hassle of breast feeding our final child so this time there were no sugar cravings and her weight dropped to just below 280 pounds.

The thing is she has been blessed, or cursed, with a physique that although it gains weight and is obviously far bigger than when we married she is the same basic shape. With the exception of pregnancy her shape has been constant which means that she can (and has) gain one hell of a lot of weight without it being too obvious.

When she realised that she had hit 280 pounds she decided that her weight was limiting her in what she wanted to do and she decided to lose weight. Much as I love her huge rounded shape I love her enough to support her in this. Unfortunately for her she chose one of those diets that involve drinking lots of water and eating mineral powders. While you are on such a diet it undoubtedly works but your body is fooled into thinking that it is starving so when you stop the diet you tend to put everything back on .....and more.

When she gave up the diet she had dropped to 240 pounds. Within 2 months she was back to 280 and smashed through 300 shortly afterwards. She resorted to her largest maternity bra as this didn't require butterfly clips but that gave up the ghost at 340. At about 350 her body shaped began to change. Remember I said that her basic body shape didn't change and that she was just basically a much bigger version of what she had always been? Well at 360 her hugely rounded ass curved around until it seemed to begin just under her shoulder blades. Her breast were quite literally the size of footballs (no complaints there)! She was so wide that there was only a couple of inches clearance when she stood in a doorway and that gigantic magnificent belly was the first point of contact when I kissed her goodbye in the moring to go to work.

Her weight is currently around 370 pounds. To be honest that is probably a little too big for my tastes. After all sex is a part of marriage and there are certain logistic difficulties when the belly gets to a certain size. Around 300 pounds would suit me though she would settle for under 280. After all we have to think of the kids.


----------



## missy biggrrl (Mar 27, 2006)

*hi and thanks -- i really enjoy your writing style and the words you use to express your story. this was a very nice reading for me. take care -- missy :eat1: *


----------



## Lilly82 (Jan 11, 2015)

love that story


----------

